# question on oil alarm randomly going off on my boat



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a stratos bass boat and for sometime now my alarm that goes off to alert you of oil being low just goes off at random times and I have to turn the boat off then turn it back on and sometimes you can go for awhile then it does it again. Ive had it unplugged for sometime now so I dont have to hear it but just thought I would post to see if anyone could help me. The oil has been completely drained and redone and everything works fine except for that annoying alarm going off that I would like to fix so I have all my gauges. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

I have a 1994 stratos 270 witha 150 envinrude intruder and I started doing that and it turns to be the fuel& vro pump..this a one piece unit that process the fuel with oil shooting into the engine..now all depends what engine do you have...also I will ck the the vro oil line and make shure they don't have any bad bend..good luck


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yrs back I had your set up . same thing, long story . short answer . take the cap off your oil tank , see if you can blow/suck air . if not clean the cap out with gas/cleaner then blow thru it ,YOU Should have air flow . mine was clogged caused vacuum on tank shut off oil flow caused alarm to go off . cleaned cap problem gone . try it can't hurt.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

No stratos here, but same issue...oil alarm seemed to be going off at random. Problem turned out to be a hairline crack in the oil line at its tightest bend near the outboard. The crack would only open wide enough to trip the alarm when I was making tight turns.


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the advise. I will check the cap and line. It cant be my vro pump cause I just had a new one put in last year but thanks. I will take all this advise and see if any of your suggestions will help me out. Thanks again


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You haven't mentioned what motor, but I had a similar problem with my Suzuki. Turned out it was a faulty water flow sensor. Mine has common alarms.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

What is the make/model/year/HP of the engine?

Tim


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

It is a 1996 stratos I think 258 16' bass boat. The engine is a 70 horse evinrude. I dont thinkl its in the engine cause I had a new voc pump put in and there was another part that I forget. I am thinking it might be where the tank is that holds the oil. I dont know though.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

If this is only happening during cold weather a change of oil used could help you. I have to use the Evinrude 100 oil when colder than 40 degrees or so. I had a merc motor with a engine mounted tank that did the same thing and if the tank has any air whatsover in it that will cause your alarm to go off as well.

No matter what it is though you should make sure everything is working right. Unplugging it could cost you big time!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

even though the vro is new you should mark your tank level to check to see if you are using oil and mix the tank @ 100:1 to be on the safe side. my vro went out after 2 years old. be on the safe side and mark your oil tank. i had the same random alarm.


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

I know when I got it fixed it was feeding the oil. I do have it marked, after a couple runs though it doesnt seem to feed through which doesnt make any sence if it worked after I got it repaired. Any suggestions on what I can do myself if anything?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

just remembered...i also did have that problem once before. check your battery connections. if you have a loose or dirty connection it will cause a warning horn.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i have a seperate oil tank that leads to the motor mounted tank. i too was getting a low oil alarm and found the motor mounted tank was gummed up. i took the tank and lines off, cleaned them out with gas and then soap and hot water, got everything nice and clean and dry, i then looked at the big 3 gallon tank and it too had thick sludge in the bottom and the pick up was clogged up as well, cleaned everything out, reinstalled them and havent had any problems since. this was on a merc, so im not sure if it helps any.

do not run without your alarm, i know its annoying, its there for a reason ........to save you money..


----------

